# Which breed LGD?



## Louderbranch Farms (Jan 30, 2011)

We are looking into getting an LGD and not sure which breed or breeds to look at. Most people around here have the Great Pyrenes and seem to love them. The dog would have to be good around people since we have a body shop and nursery so there are usually strangers around. Our goat pasture is inside the cattle pasture so it must accept the cows. The only other issue would be our chiauhua who says he can do the job but we have our doubts about him since hes scared of the cat :ROFL: I have trained dogs before but started with pups and would prefer one already trained if possible. Any opinions or ideas?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Here is a site... telling of ...the breeds of LGD....
http://www.lgd.org/

It all depends ...on if you want ....long hair animals or shorter hair....and what kind of low temps you get...... Great Pyrenee's ....are a good dog...but ...they do.... have long hair.....and in the summer time....they may need shaving... if it is ....way to hot ...in the summer....

It is a tough call...because... if you have alot of different people around ...all the time.... it defeats the purpose.... to teach them to guard properly....

Getting an all ready trained dog is good....but ...the dog will be set in his/her ways.... so..... if they protect against strangers...in which you mentioned.... you get alot of them....some one may get bit.....


----------



## OhCee (Feb 26, 2010)

Dierks alerts to strange people until we tell him they are ok. He then doesn't bother that person on that visit. Takes about 5 times for him to meet someone and no longer alert to them.

He does, however, alert to all moving things- horses, elk, deer, bear, coyote, etc.

He's very effective, and really- are you expecting people to come steal your animals? I'm more worried about the natural predators. People know we have guns.


----------



## Sunny Daze (May 18, 2010)

I am partial to Anatolians since I have one and she has been the best dog! We lived in Florida when we got her and everyone with GP's had so much more maintenance and the dogs always looked miserable and matted! Whatever breed you go with, I would think it would be better to go with a puppy since you want them to be good with other people your little dog. LGDs by nature are protective so not sure how well an adult would fit in to your situation. Our Anatolian is very good with people, but we exposed her to a lot of people as a puppy. She is weary of new dogs though, but that is part of her job! They are quite large and strong, so don't think I would trust one I hadn't raised in your type of situation.


----------



## farmgirl42 (Jan 3, 2010)

We have both a GP and a Maremma. Of the two, if we have to replace either of the, I will get another Maremma. The GP barks - a lot - all the time. The Maremma barks a lot at night but only for "real" threats during the day. I don't want to discourage the barking, of course, as that is their first line of defense. The other thing about Maremmas is that they are "order nerds". The GP looks for predators but the Maremma notices when things are in a different place, or something else out of the usual. Wouldn't want to be without them.


----------



## Louderbranch Farms (Jan 30, 2011)

Thanks for the insight. I will read the link on the different breeds. I have trained pups before but for reasons other than guarding livestock and know how much time it takes for a pup. It looks like I am going to have to spend the time. 
We have donkeys in with the cows at a different location so I may move one here and put with the heifers here at the house. That might would give some outside the goat lot protection and train a pup from inside the lot. 
I am not to worried about people preditors. Our main threat here is yard dogs, coyotes and bears. I will proballay run a hot wire around the top and bottom of the fence on the outside just as an added line of defense.


----------

